# 100,000 now what?



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Take pic of ODO and send to Obermd to receive 100,000 avatar emblem


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Texas17 said:


> Made it to 100,000 miles this weekend, got the need timing belt service message. Called around to several dealers and got a quote of $810 to $750 to do just timing belt, tensioner, and pulley.... Is that whats recommended or do i need to replace water pump, Acc. belt or more. Not sure what GM service interval recommends?


Water pump isn’t required unless it’s been leaking. Some opt to do the water pump at the same time as the TB just as preventative maintenance and to save a little on labor cost.

EDIT:
PLEASE DISREGARD ABOVE. Water Pump IS indeed required/specified for replacement @100K miles per owners manual.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Some opt to do the water pump at the same time as the TB just as preventative maintenance


This is the way I tend to be with these kinds of things. This is especially true when the water pump is driven off the timing belt. 

Not sure if the one on the Cruze is this way as I haven’t had to do this service as of yet, just a matter of time before my brothers hits this point.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Take pic of ODO and send to Obermd to receive 100,000 avatar emblem


Actually post the picture in https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/119969-high-mileage-badges.html and one of the moderators will update you with the badge.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Got her in the shop getting all updated for another 100,000. Hope they do a good job, i have major trust issues when it comes to dealer service. Obermd how do i post pic for badge?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Texas17 said:


> Got her in the shop getting all updated for another 100,000. Hope they do a good job, i have major trust issues when it comes to dealer service. Obermd how do i post pic for badge?


To get your badge go HERE 

Then click on GO ADVANCED and then MANAGE ATTACHMENTS. You can choose from your photo library to add a pic of your odometer reading.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Seems like a reasonable price. 

I'd defenitly add the extras since they have to come off or whatever anyways. No sense in waiting for failure of other parts and having to do the job twice.

GIT ER DUN and drive another 100,000 miles.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

We got our timing belt and water pump etc done for $650 in Scranton PA. It was all fine but we unfortunately discovered the source of some additional noise we've been experiencing for the past few months was a failing wheel hub. So the total was almost $1000 by the time the hub and an oil change were done. Haven't had a diesel or emissions related issue of any kind since the EGR tank heater was replaced about 2 years ago under warranty.


----------



## verdicaysen (Sep 4, 2018)

I live about an hour south of Scranton. Fancy that! Watching everyone go through these things i'm not as nervous as I was initially in buying my Cruze. I got really lucky with my last car (2012 Kia Rio) I beat the **** out of it and its at 160,000 miles and still alive. We got the Cruze to have a second commuter vehicle.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

Here is my 100,000


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Also made it to and past 100K. Presently 122K. Had the usual timing belt/water pump service along with new serpentine belt and tensioner pulley. Paid $950 for all at Chevrolet of Dover. (Delaware) A few repairs were paid out of pocket during this time. The Nox #2 failed along with EGT #2. Basically easy fixes. I did pay to replace the transmission cooling lines. They were weeping and not really "leaking". Transmission serviced twice by dealer using the correct Amsoil fluid. On second set of tires. My choice is the General Altimax RT43, "V" speed rated. They wear like iron and have terrific traction in all types of weather. We use General on all our vehicles. Other than that, everything else is routine maintenance and nothing else has failed. I change the oil when the reminder gets down to 5% and use Pennzoil Platinum Euro L synthetic with Wix filters. I also use Mann engine and cabin filters. Just my personal choice there. On to the next 100K!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm nearing 100k. I was hoping to stretch out the time belt replacement to 125k and do the water pump and coolant exchange at that time.

For the guys who did their own belt, did it seem pretty worn out at 100k, or do you think it could be stretched out a little (time wise)?


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Water pump isn’t required unless it’s been leaking. Some opt to do the water pump at the same time as the TB just as preventative maintenance and to save a little on labor cost.


Not true,water pump etc. is required.Here's a quote from the owner's manual "2.0L Diesel Engine Only: Replace the timing belt,timing belt tensioner, idler pulley, and waterpump. "


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Oreo is correct, a screen pic direct from the service manual is attached.
Belt, tensioner, idler, and water pump are all replaced at same during maintenance.

Additionally the 3 vertical bolts holding the engine mount to the bracket on the engine are one time use, torque to yield bolts which need to be replaced during service.
View attachment 269335


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks @*oreo382* and @Ma v e n for catching this...the earlier misinformation has been corrected. 

I offer no excuses except my own laziness. I should’ve checked the owners manual before sharing bad info.

Will try to do better in the future.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks @*oreo382* and @*Ma v e n* for catching this...the earlier misinformation has been corrected.
> 
> I offer no excuses except my own laziness. I should’ve checked the owners manual before sharing bad info.
> 
> Will try to do better in the future.


Wow it took half a year for anybody to call you out on this. One wrong post in 2190, the other of course when you mentioned collision insurance is only paid if the object collides into you.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Rivergoer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @*oreo382* and @*Ma v e n* for catching this...the earlier misinformation has been corrected.
> ...


To be fair....I wasn't looking for misinformation, and I wasn't active during original post. I would've made the correction MUCH sooner if I had seen it. LOL
:cheers:


----------

